# REW Offline Installation



## profwacko (Nov 15, 2009)

I would like top install REW on my DAW computer in my studio.

When I launch the downloaded exe file, I get a message about being unable to install due to incorrect Internet settings.

From this, I must assume that an Internet connection is required to run the installer.

Is it possible to install REW without an Internet connection?

ADVthanksANCE

-Jack (in Sunland, CA)


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I must assume that an Internet connection is required to run the installer.


What operating system are you using? 

REW uses Java, but I don't think there's any internet connection required to install REW.

brucek


----------



## profwacko (Nov 15, 2009)

>>operating system
Windows XP.

>>Java
I have installed Java using their offline installer.

This is the message I get when I launch the wizard.exe file:
ERROR - Java(TM) Installer
---------------------------------
The installer cannot proceed with the current Internet Connection settings. Please visit the following website for more information:
(I cannot yet post website links) java.com/en/download/help

I looked in the Java error log file and found this text:
No old JRE version found

ADVthanksANCE

-Jack


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The problem may be that the Java installation has not completed successfully. The REW installer is trying to direct you to the website where Java can be obtained because it cannot find an installation to use.


----------



## profwacko (Nov 15, 2009)

How can I tell if the Java installation has completed successfully?

When I look in the Java tab in the Java Control Panel, I click on the View... button to see a list with one entry in it that appears to be the installed JRE. There's a javaw.exe file referenced there with the following path:
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe

Also, here's some of the text from the error log file:

**************** Running jusched ****************

Sat Nov 28 16:03:25 2009
:: GetJavaFXUpdateTimeKey: returning FALSE

Sat Nov 28 16:03:25 2009
:: GetJavaFXUpdateTimeKey: returning FALSE

Sat Nov 28 16:05:13 2009
:: No Old JRE Version found

Sat Nov 28 16:07:32 2009
:: No Old JRE Version found

Is any of that helpful at all?

-Jack (computer programmer since 1967)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try downloading the Linux jar files bundle and see if REW can be run from the jar directly.


----------



## profwacko (Nov 15, 2009)

>>Linux jar files

These will run on Windows XP, I have found.

When I enter java -version into the command line window, I get the expected response of my installed version 6_17 etc.

However, I am not able to open the Java console. Yet.

-Jack


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, the jar files are the same for Linux or Windows, they just have their system-specific JRE's to handle them. You can run REW by just double-clicking the jar.


----------



## profwacko (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's a little more input for this anomaly.

I downloaded the 4.00 version of REW, and it installed with no issues on the same computer that the newest 4.11 installation fails.

Any thoughts?

-Jack


----------



## profwacko (Nov 15, 2009)

Are there any differences in the installation methods between 4.00 and 4.11?

I am now running the 4.00 version successfully, but I would really like to upgrade to the newest version.

ADVthanksANCE

-Jack


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Same installer, but V4.11 may have been built with a later installer version. Does V4.11 not run when double-clicking the jar file? Alternatively run the V4.11 install on a computer with a connection then copy the roomeqwizard.exe file from the RoomEQWizard program files directory on that computer to the studio computer, replacing the V4.0 program files exe.


----------



## profwacko (Nov 15, 2009)

>>Does V4.11 not run when double-clicking the jar file?
I'll have to try this.

>>copy the roomeqwizard.exe file...to the studio computer
Stunning idea! I will definitely do this if the jar file solution does not work.

Thank you very much for your generosity with your considerable expertise.

-Jack


----------

